
Dressing Solaris: Notes from the Costume Designer of “Solaris” - rdtsc
http://calvertjournal.com/features/show/4650
======
rdtsc
I liked this quote:

\---

Tarkovsky told me straightaway that there was no need to make any spacesuits
for the film, because “in 30 years' time people will laugh at us”.

\---

